# Roof Leak



## prostreetnova65 (Mar 29, 2012)

I am brand new to this forum and brand new to owning a travel trailer. I bought my first tt two weeks ago which is a 03 26rs outback and i have since found a minor leak in the very rear right side of the roof, i got a ladder and notice a small soft spot in the corner and noticed that the caulking looked dry and briddle. What can i do to fix this? Can you reseal the roof? and what kind of price range will i be looking at? any advice would be appreciated... Thanks


----------



## Kathy (Apr 6, 2008)

prostreetnova65 said:


> I am brand new to this forum and brand new to owning a travel trailer. I bought my first tt two weeks ago which is a 03 26rs outback and i have since found a minor leak in the very rear right side of the roof, i got a ladder and notice a small soft spot in the corner and noticed that the caulking looked dry and briddle. What can i do to fix this? Can you reseal the roof? and what kind of price range will i be looking at? any advice would be appreciated... Thanks


----------



## Jewellfamily (Sep 25, 2010)

prostreetnova65 said:


> I am brand new to this forum and brand new to owning a travel trailer. I bought my first tt two weeks ago which is a 03 26rs outback and i have since found a minor leak in the very rear right side of the roof, i got a ladder and notice a small soft spot in the corner and noticed that the caulking looked dry and briddle. What can i do to fix this? Can you reseal the roof? and what kind of price range will i be looking at? any advice would be appreciated... Thanks


If you have an area where you think its coming in, peel away the old caulking and re-caulk it right away. Its not uncommon to have minor roof leaks if the roof has been neglected. Dicor makes a pretty good product that you can paint all of the seams with, but you can google rv roof sealant and come up with several. Its basically an elastomeric coating. There are all kinds of Dicor products (cleaners, seam tape, patch tape, etc...)) depending on what you find when you give the roof a good inspection. If you are having problems, it doesnt necessarily mean the water is coming from that spot you found. Water leaks in roofs are tricky that way. The water can leak through and travel all the way across the camper before coming inside. The best bet is to reseal any seam on the perimeter of the roof membrane, and then reseal anything that sticks through the roof (vent pipes, crank up windows, air conditioner, etc...). Its not fancy or complicated work, just a little tedious. Make sure your surfaces are clean before resealing, use some masking tape to mask off some areas if you like (Im fussy that way but not everyone is...) and apply the sealant liberally. It should do the trick.


----------



## Kathy (Apr 6, 2008)

We had the same problem and our is a 2004. My husband used a caulk a few years ago that I'm sure he got at Camper's World. We just opened our for the season and still no more leaks.


----------



## maddog (Dec 16, 2009)

prostreetnova65 said:


> I am brand new to this forum and brand new to owning a travel trailer. I bought my first tt two weeks ago which is a 03 26rs outback and i have since found a minor leak in the very rear right side of the roof, i got a ladder and notice a small soft spot in the corner and noticed that the caulking looked dry and briddle. What can i do to fix this? Can you reseal the roof? and what kind of price range will i be looking at? any advice would be appreciated... Thanks


The roof membrane needs to be pealed back to expose the soft wood. If the area is not too bad you can probably get away with just letting it dry out and recover and seal. But if it is fairly large then your going to need to replace that section of the roof. I had this issue with a previous trailer. When I pulled the roof back, I found that the roof was rotten in about a 1' hole. Not trying to scare you, mine was much worse then yours sounds. I had interior wall damage and exterior wall delamination. Mine was leaking for quite a while. But first thing you really need to do is open it up and dry it out. If you seal it up and keep the moisture in the roof and not dry it out, the rot will spread and cause bigger problems. Right now it sounds like a fairly inexpensive and simple repair, but you will never know until you open it up. To seal it back up you want to use Dicor lap sealant.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Be careful about assuming that there is a soft spot. The trailer has a thin roof deck and they are not all supported along the edge of the roof. This gives the impression of a soft spot. If it is really leaking inspect the ceiling and wall in the area to look for water damage.

You still need to recaulk the area but I would hold off peeling the roof membrane back.


----------



## WWH (May 7, 2010)

CamperAndy said:


> Be careful about assuming that there is a soft spot. The trailer has a thin roof deck and they are not all supported along the edge of the roof. This gives the impression of a soft spot. If it is really leaking inspect the ceiling and wall in the area to look for water damage.
> 
> You still need to recaulk the area but I would hold off peeling the roof membrane back.


X2


----------

